# Mercury Pro browser question



## Tucson520 (Oct 22, 2015)

Let me ask a rather silly question about this browser. How do you perform a find on page for a character string? I must be blind! 

Bob


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you try pressing [Ctrl]+[F]?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bob

on the bottom right corner there is a Puzzle Icon. Hit that, then swipe to see the icon on the 2nd page. There is one for "Search In Page".

Also, to do this in Safari... you go up to the URL bar... erase the URL and type in the text and wait a few seconds... a drop down will appear with options...on the bottom is an option to search for the text in the page.


----------

